

Sorry Steve Jobs, Wallstreet hates uncertainty - flippyhead
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/17/steve-jobs-health-uncertainty/

======
mr_eel
Sorry Wall Street, pretty sure Steve Jobs doesn't care.

